
Japanese addresses: No street names. Block numbers - sebg
https://sivers.org/jadr
======
veidr
I live in Japan. This is stupid.

I don't mean the blog post; I mean Japanese addresses are stupid.

From any perspective other than maybe obfuscation, and confusing invaders 400
years ago, they are idiotic. Every country in the EU and North America has a
better address system.

There are more reasons than this why this is dumb, but let me list a few I've
encountered personally:

1.) Blocks can be fucking BIG. You can take a taxi to Mouyameroyo 1-3 (the
block number) and still have no idea where you are, have to just choose to
walk around it to the left or to the right, and if you choose wrong, and its a
big block, you will walk a kilometer or more. (In my case, the place I was
looking for was a children's hospital for a child with a high fever. I mean
_of course_ right? When else would it happen.)

2.) There is no way to refer to a block that doesn't exist yet. You can't
infer any hypothetical address range based on what comes before or after it.
Blocks don't get numbered in any sane order. You can try, as the builders of
my apartment did, to guess. But you might be wrong, as they were, and then all
the documents have to change.

I love Japan. My kids are dual-citizens and I chose to mostly raise them here.
But some things about it are just super-dumb, and this is one.

(Don't even get me started on the date system, used to this day on many
important documents including virtually all financial documents, which is
based on when the current emperor dies. It's the year Heisei 29 right now.
There is _no way to accurately refer to dates in the future_ , because we
don't know when the current emperor will die. (Or, as he hopes and deserves
to, abdicate. I assume that will affect this kind of date system also.)

~~~
moufestaphio
Yeah, used to live in Japan and it was quite annoying.

The 'building number' having no relation to location is fairly useless. I
generally had to explain through landmarks/obvious buildings where I wanted to
go.

The whole system is pretty useless for giving directions.

It's better now with Smart phones (wasn't a thing when I first moved there),
but still bad. Korea uses the same system afaik.

~~~
bihnkim
Last I checked Korea is migrating to a system that resembles American
addresses, but both systems are currently valid.

~~~
yongjik
Ironically, most Koreans I've seen hate the new (America-like) street number
system. The problem is that these streets are either (1) really long (say,
five kilometers, which covers a lot in a dense city) or (2) one of the several
hundred small lanes that branches off these long roads, all named like "XXX
street 138-lane"

In the previous system, at least the address tells you which township ("dong")
it belongs to, which is usually a walkable distance. (So, for example, you'd
have a pretty good idea which subway station to use.) In the new system, it
could be anywhere along a busy street running through several districts.

------
gumby
The idea that the default address should be an ordered number on a street is
recent — still within living memory (e.g. my grandmother in Australia refused
to go along with it when it was introduced and “required” there and continued
to provide the name of her house, despite what the post office said – – and
her letters still arrived).

It’s actually rather sad to me that the roads have become the default and the
space between the road is the “other“. Roads and paths used cut through the
former default which was land. In fact the roads had the names because they
were the rarest thing. But of course, starting with cities, our mental maps
must have started to flip.

If you spend a lot of time backpacking or hiking you start to get back the
idea that the path cuts through the land rather than the land being what lies
between he roads.

This is another area where I believe self driving cars will be a win: the very
_idea_ of roads may become less significant.

~~~
bihnkim
You bring up an interesting comparison--it's the opposite of western chess vs.
eastern go--chess pieces rest on square spaces, while go pieces rest on
intersecting lines.

~~~
whacker
Well, chess is eastern too (originated in India)

------
cafard
Blocks did have names in some American cities. I have to say that I know this
only from novels, which would probably put the practice back about the late
1940s.

